# Erfahrungen mit Lampen am Bike..Welche?



## bikeburnz (6. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt is ja wieder die Zeit gekommen, wo man abends ohne Licht nimmer fahren kann...Daher würd ich mir gern ne Lampe anschaffen, hab aber keine Erfahrungen damit..Wer kann seine erfahrungen und Kauftipps hier mal posten..Was haltet ihr von der Sigma Mirage X ?


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab die Sigma MirageX, Lichtausbeute ist ganz ok, aber Akku und Ladegerät sind absoluter Schrott. Wenn ich beide Lampen anhabe (25 Watt = alteVersion) ist`s nach ca. 20 Min. dunkel   Werd mich demnächst mal um einen neuen Akku + Ladegerät kümmern...
Es gibt aber hier im Forum jede Menge Meinungen zu der Lampe, überwiegend negative, die ich durchaus teile -  ich würde sie auch nicht mehr kaufen, sondern mir selbst was bauen.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (7. Oktober 2004)

@bikeburnz: Die Jungs von Bikeaholic beschäftigen sich unter anderem auch mit diesem Thema. Schau doch mal auf deren Seite vorbei. Unter dem Link Basics findest zu ziemlich weit unten, einige Informationen, was das Thema angeht.

Ich persönlich fahre auch die Mirage, allerdings ohne zusätzliche Lampe. Eine Akkuladung hält dann ca. 2,5 Stunden. Allerdings habe ich immer noch zusätzlich Lampen an, damit ich den Wegrand ausleuchten kann, dafür reichen mir dann die urigen Vistalite aus 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## dieselmartin (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahr nen Eingenbau:

1,2 Ah BleiGel Akku im FlaschenHalter
10W 20 Grad Abblendlicht
20W 10 Grad Fernlicht
(auch zusammenschaltbar)
CatEye als Backup

Damit sind wir letzten Winter mehrfach nachts durchn Wald geduest.

Wenn man etwas mit Bedacht an- und ausschaltet (uphill braucht man keine 30 W) komm ich damit min. 3 h aus 

Der Bleigel Akku hat zudem eine "angenehme" Kapazitaetskurve - es wird allmaehlich dunkler.

Die NiMH vom Kollegen-selbstbau Leuchten 2 h und machen dann innerhalb 10 min dunkel   

Fotos bei Bedarf
m;


----------



## carloz (7. Oktober 2004)

aloah,

hatte bisher die Cateye vorne mit den 5 LED´s.
War zur Not ganz brauchbar und auch hell 
Nun hatte ich mal Glück bei e-bucht und mir die Lupine Nightmare Pro ersteigert.
Bisher Akku geladen und mal so darumgegangen und im Garten geleuchtet...aber hallo   

Hier das pic:






Ich denke der einzigste Haken bei dieser Sache ist der horrende Preis   
Hab immer noch dieses Zwicken in der Nähe des Geldbeutels 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (7. Oktober 2004)

ich bin bis jetzt immer mit nem 20W-Halogen-Eigenbau aufm Helm rumgefahren, mit 7,5Ah Blei-Gel-Akku waren damit auch immer mindestens 4 Stunden Tour möglich. und aufgrund der 2,5kg im Rucksack ist der Trainingseffekt enorm   , allerdings fahren einem die anderen immer davon   

Im Moment bin ich dabei, ne brauchbare LED-Funzel zu bauen, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt, vielleicht verkaufe ich sie ja   

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (11. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

also bikeburnz, wie isset ? Haste schon eine Lampe ?
Hab jetzt die ersten 2 rides mit Lampe hinter mir. Einen bei Dämmerung, den andern bei Dunkelheit. Ab durch den dunklenm Wald.
Fazit: HAMMER ! Hell, wie Sau, hält, leuchtet einen sehr großen Bereich aus. Mag man erst garned glauben so klein, wie die isch.
Also das Geld hat sich doch schon gelohnt. Den Wegfall einer Trinkflasche kann man denke ich verschmerzen.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## leeqwar (11. Oktober 2004)

schaut mal unter rv blitz 
dort gibts unter nachtbiken einige tipps vom martin m, der auch hier im elektronik-forum öfter postet.


----------



## carloz (11. Oktober 2004)

Bei ebay werden grad ne BabyLu und ne Nightmare verscheuert.
Guggstu hier:

Nightmare
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77592&item=7106600388&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

BabyLu
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77592&item=7107033193&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## dre (11. Oktober 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> aloah,
> 
> hatte bisher die Cateye vorne mit den 5 LED´s.
> War zur Not ganz brauchbar und auch hell
> ...


----------



## carloz (11. Oktober 2004)

@dre: Genau  Meine Batterien sind immer noch voll. Und als backup zum nachhausefahren allemal brauchbar. Sowas müsste es mal für die Halo Brenner geben 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (11. Oktober 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also bikeburnz, wie isset ? Haste schon eine Lampe ?
> Hab jetzt die ersten 2 rides mit Lampe hinter mir. Einen bei Dämmerung, den andern bei Dunkelheit. Ab durch den dunklenm Wald.
> ...


HI!
Ja mit der Lupine Lampe is das bestimmt kewl..aber soviel kohle will ich nicht ausgeben, daher muß wahrscheinlich ne Sparversion her..also doch die Mirage X..? und vielleicht noch ne Cateye dazu?`..Weiß es noch nicht..werd aber demnächst was checken...


----------



## carloz (11. Oktober 2004)

@bikeburnz: Nu mach mir nich wieder son schlechtes G-wissn  Also berichte dann auf jeden Fall mal, ja ? Kollege ist auch am grybeln: Kohlen oder selber baun...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bikeburnz (12. Oktober 2004)

SO! 
Es ist vollbracht..habe mir eben die Mirage X bestellt....Hoffe die kommt noch vorm WE, damit ich sie dann testen kann, dann schreib ich mal ob ich den Weg gefunden habe oder mich verirrt habe im Wald


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2004)

Es geht einfach nichts über Eigenbau:
Fahr seit einigen Wochem mit meiner Konstruktion *Hilde 2*




Nachdem ich mit *Hilde 1* mit schlappen 20 Watt schon recht zufrieden war, bin ich nun vom Nachfolgemodell *Hilde 2* mit in Doppelkonstruktion erreichten 70 Watt absolut begeistert! 20 Watt für Waldautobahn und 50 Watt für Trails.
Die 50 W Birne ist definitiv heller als normales Autolicht! Für Testfahrten stehe ich, bzw die Homburger Nachtfahrgemeinde gerne zur Verfügung...


Meine Meinung zu Sigma: 
Mirage sucks!!! Wer die kauft ist selber schuld! Naja, fürn Anfang reichts


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2004)

CheckerThePig schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht einfach nichts über Eigenbau:
> Fahr seit einigen Wochem mit meiner Konstruktion *Hilde 2* Nachdem ich mit *Hilde 1* mit schlappen 20 Watt schon recht zufrieden war, bin ich nun vom Nachfolgemodell *Hilde 2* mit in Doppelkonstruktion erreichten 70 Watt absolut begeistert! 20 Watt für Waldautobahn und 50 Watt für Trails.
> Die 50 W Birne ist definitiv heller als normales Autolicht! Für Testfahrten stehe ich, bzw die Homburger Nachtfahrgemeinde gerne zur Verfügung...
> 
> ...



Baust Du mir auch eine Hilde??? Was verlangst Du dafür?


----------



## lampe (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Hat jemand schon mal den LED Spot (15081527) von Conrad ausprobiert?
Es wird geschrieben das er mit einem normalen Kaltlichtreflektor mit 10 Wat und kleinen Abstahlwinkel zuvergleichen ist.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Baust Du mir auch eine Hilde??? Was verlangst Du dafür?



Hilde 1 oder 2 ?


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2004)

lampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Hat jemand schon mal den LED Spot (15081527) von Conrad ausprobiert?
> Es wird geschrieben das er mit einem normalen Kaltlichtreflektor mit 10 Wat und kleinen Abstahlwinkel zuvergleichen ist.
> Gruß Jörg



Vergiss LEDs. Das Licht kriegste im Leben nicht so hell wie bei ner Halo. Wenns dann mal annähernd so hell wie ne 20 Watt Halo ist, dann zahlste dich tot. Außerdem ist die Konstruktion mit LEDs etwas kniffeliger.


----------



## carloz (12. Oktober 2004)

@Checker: Kool    Ned schlecht ! Bauteilliste ? Preis ca. ? Ist das die AnhängerkupplungsabdeckungsGummiringdichtungsLampe ? Sieht echt gut aus und mit den Watt kannste ja echt nem Auto Konkurrenz machen 
Was wiegt die ganze Konstruktion und vor allem wie wird sie befeuert und wie lange hälst sie und wieso wurde Kaplan nich schon früher abgesch...öhm...das reicht fürs erste 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2004)

Also: Die Lampe kommt allein von den Teilen auf etwa 65 Euro ( 1/10 von Lupine) Müsst halt ewas Arbeit, Lauferei und Zeit in die Konstruktion investieren. Wer keine 2 linken Hände hat müsste das auch hinbekommen. Oder ihr wendet euch einfach an mich .  Aber aufpassene: das hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kann leider auch passieren. Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass es nicht an meiner Konstruktion lag, sondern viel mehr an meiner Ungeduld, da ich die Lampe schon ans Bike machen wollte, bevor die Kontakte am Akku richtig isoliert waren. Passiert jatzt aber definitiv nicht mehr!!!
Die Lampe ist nicht die Anhängerkupplungslösung, da bei ner 35 Watt IRC Birne sich soviel Hitze anstauen würde, dass die Kabel schmelzen. Ich hab dafür ein Verbindungsstück ausm Sanitärmarkt genommen.




Das ist noch ein altes Pic. Mittlerweile sieht die Lampe schon wesentlich professioneller aus, wobei das Aussehen sowieso nachts keine Rolle spielt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Lampe hab ich hinten offen gelassen, weil die Hitze somit besser aus dem Gehäuse raus kann, regen dringt aber nicht ein.

Der Brenner wird von nem 12 Volt Akku angefeuert. Für die 20 Watt-Version (Hilde1) hab ich nen 1,2 Kg schweren 3,4 Ah liefernden Bleiakku, der mit Mühe und Not noch in den Flaschenhalter passt. Die Lampe brennt dann etwa 100 min.
Bei meiner 50Watt Konstruktion (hab ne 35 Watt IRC drin, die aber das Licht von nem normalen 50 Watt Brenner liefert) verwende ich nen 2,4 kg leichten  Akku mit 7,irgendwas Ah. Hab dann etwas mehr als 140 min Strom. Wenn ich die 20 Watt Halolampe dran bau, dann bringts der Akku auf 4 Stunden.
Achja, natürlich darf weder Hilde 1 noch 2 auf der Straße gefahren werden! Hier sind nur 5 Watt erlaubt. Aber ich bau derzeit schon an nem Dimmer wo ich das Licht -falls ich mal in der City bin- dimmen kann.

Wie gesagt, wenn wer Lust hat, dann kann ich die Lampe gerne mal Nachts gassi führen


----------



## Wiseman (12. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Baust Du mir auch eine Hilde??? Was verlangst Du dafür?


Bin auch sehr interessiert an Hilde2. Namensähnlichkeiten sind purer Zufall, nehme ich mal an 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2004)

Wer Interesse an der Lampe hat, kann mir gerne Mal bescheid sagen. Hab mittlerweile schon 4 Modelle gebaut und demnächst werd ich wieder Material ordern, da ich schon paar Anfragen hab. Außerdem bin ich quasi schon Profi, nach bereits 4 gebauten Lampen


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2004)

Das hier war mein aller erstes Modell *Jenny*









Licht ist alles, Image ist nichts, oder irgendwie in der Richtung. Leider gabs hierbei einige Probs, aber von der Optik find ichs persönlich genial


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2004)

pfff, ihr und euer Lampengebastel  ...
... ich hab mir jetzt 175 Stk. von den Dingern hier bestellt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die verteil ich dann alle im Kirkler Wald und die dunkle Jahreszeit kann kommen  
Ok, Tiere gibts dann bald keine mehr hier, aber die machen Nachts ohnehin nur Blödsinn, Hauptsache mein Bike bleibt leicht 

Der letzte macht das Licht aus 

Grüße.


----------



## carloz (13. Oktober 2004)

@Checker: Schned lecht 

@Einheimischer: Das ist´s !   Das bike bleibt leicht...  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> pfff, ihr und euer Lampengebastel  ...
> ... ich hab mir jetzt 175 Stk. von den Dingern hier bestellt:
> 
> 
> ...



BRÜLLLLLL !!!!
HAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha!     
Das ist soooooooooooooooooooo genial ... .

Oh, Mann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch sehr interessiert an Hilde2. Namensähnlichkeiten sind purer Zufall, nehme ich mal an
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



@Checker: Ernsthaft, ich interessiere mich auch für Hilde 2.
Du könntest mir ja mal einen Preis machen?!

@Wiseman: solange die Hilde nicht bald abgebrand ist ...


----------



## CheckerThePig (13. Oktober 2004)

An Moose Wiseman und co, heut Abend geh ich mit nem andren Nachtschwärmer ne kleine Runde drehen (1. Maitour) Wenn ihr Lust habt, dann fahrt doch einfach mal mit, dann sieht ihr was Hilde 1 und 2 leisten.
Hab noch eine Lampe übrig, die kann sich dann einer von euch ans Rad machen.
Schick euch gleich noch meine Handynr per PM. Wenn ihr Lust habt, dann meldet euch. Würde so gegen 8 am Bahnhof sein,
Grüße

CTP


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2004)

CheckerThePig schrieb:
			
		

> An Moose Wiseman und co, heut Abend geh ich mit nem andren Nachtschwärmer ne kleine Runde drehen (1. Maitour) Wenn ihr Lust habt, dann fahrt doch einfach mal mit, dann sieht ihr was Hilde 1 und 2 leisten.
> Hab noch eine Lampe übrig, die kann sich dann einer von euch ans Rad machen.
> Schick euch gleich noch meine Handynr per PM. Wenn ihr Lust habt, dann meldet euch. Würde so gegen 8 am Bahnhof sein,
> Grüße
> ...



Danke für die Einladung!
Kann heute abend leider nicht, wäre aber froh, wenn Du mich über solche Ausfahrten auf dem Laufenden hältst!!!


----------



## Limit83 (13. Oktober 2004)

@einheimischer: Das ist das Beste was ich hier je gelesen hab! SUPER!     

@CheckerThePig: Wäre ebenfalls an einer Hilde interessiert! Hab mich bisher immer mit der Mirage rumgeschlagen und bin daher auch schon öfters in den Schnee gefallen... Bei den Nachtschwärmertouren wär ich ab Dezember ab und an auch dabei!


----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2004)

nur mal so nebenbei die Frage, ihr wißt, das ein euch nicht unbekannter Teilnehmer der Unisportgruppe solche Lampen professionell CNC gefäßt herstellt?


----------



## Limit83 (13. Oktober 2004)

NEIN!


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal so nebenbei die Frage, ihr wißt, das ein euch nicht unbekannter Teilnehmer der Unisportgruppe solche Lampen professionell CNC gefäßt herstellt?



Was kostet?
Wann wie wo ???


----------



## Pandur (13. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß nur von einer Lampe, die immer die gleiche Spannung behält, auch wenn der Akku etwas schlapper macht.


----------



## CheckerThePig (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Bin eben von ner kleinen Runde nach Hause gekommen.
Hab vor paar Minuten noch paar Bilder geknipst um euch mal annähernd das zu zeigen, was mir meine Lampe bei nacht ausleuchtet. Allerdings hat die Digicam nicht annähernd das eingefangen, was man auch tatsächlich gesehen hat. Ich hab noch nen Baumwipfel gesehen (richtig hell) , der Knapp 50m weg war.
Aber bevors zu den Bildern von unsrem Garten geht, erst mal ein Pic von der aktuellen Hilde.






Hilde 1





Hilde 2





Und mal von vorn.






Und wenn sie an ist, dann wird man auch von der Seite gesehen, da das Gehäuse leuchtet.






So nun der Garten:
Hier mit 20 Watt- Brenner





Hier mit 35 Watt IRC Brenner





Und hier beide auf einmal an




15m und 25m ... Aber wie gesagt, man sieht deutlich mehr. Ich sag mal auf 50m sieht man ALLES und bis 100m sieht man ob ne Kurve oder sonst was kommt. Wir habens mal auf ner "Waldautobahn" auf etwas mehr als 80 Km/h bei absoluter Finsternis gebracht, und das mach ich nie wieder     
Achja, das Pic von der Sigma Straßenlampe konnt ich nicht reinstellen, da die Digicam dort nichts geknipst hat.

Achja, das hier ist auch ein Prototyp:
Man sieht immer das was wo man auch hinschaut.





Allerdings dann nicht mit dem Trainingspartner reden, denn sobald man ausversehen den Kopf dreht, ist der für 3-4 Sekunden praktisch blind.

Dann mal *gute Nacht!*
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß nicht in wie weit das schon offiziell ist, habs mal zufällig mitbekommen. Gebe mal einen Tipp zum ansprechen, er fährt gerne Wege und Berge runter, wo unser einer nie auf die Idee kommen würde, und hat gute Beziehungen nach Paris!  
Leider habe ich keine genauen Angaben, wir können uns am Samstag ja mal darüber unterhalten. Ich werde aber auf alle Fälle eine ordern, da sie qualitativ mit einer Lupine gleichziehen kann, preislich aber ein gutes Stück davon entfernt ist.


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2004)

CheckerThePig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Achja, das hier ist auch ein Prototyp:
> Man sieht immer das was wo man auch hinschaut.
> Allerdings dann nicht mit dem Trainingspartner reden, denn sobald man ausversehen den Kopf dreht, ist der für 3-4 Sekunden praktisch blind.
> ...



Wow, nicht von schlechten Eltern!
Ich glaub, sowas brauch ich auch ...


----------



## dieselmartin (14. Oktober 2004)

Jo Checker

Immer diese Parallel-Entwicklungen 

Hier ist meine "Hilde" Like Version: (5 + 10 + 20) Watt


----------



## carloz (14. Oktober 2004)

@dieselmartin: Mhh, was m8 der Entstörfilter denn da am Vorbau ? 

@Checker: Geile Sache !!!   Wie wärs denn mit ner Firma ? Konkurrenz zu Lupine 

Wenn ich das schaffen sollte werde ich diese Woche mal n Bild reintun. Mhh, @checker: Du kannst mir keine Einstellungen der Digicam sagen ? Blende, Verschlußzeit, ISO Wert ? Sonst ist n Vergleich halt nich so möglich...Aber mal sehn was sich machen lässt. Würd mich nämlich scho interessiern 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CheckerThePig (14. Oktober 2004)

Von der Anhängerkupplungsabdeckkappenlösung halt ich persönlich nicht viel sobalds an mehr als 20 Watt geht, weils einfach super heiß wird. Auch mit Löchern kriegste die Hitze sau schwer weg.
Dadurch dass ich bei mir hinten auf hab, geht die Wärme einwandfrei raus, zudem wird mein Rahmen vom Licht das nach hinten abgestrahlt wird in zartes rosa getaucht, sodass man mich auch von hinten gut sehen kann. Das Licht das die Lampe nach hinten wegstrahlt, strahlt aber keinesfalls in die Augen! Reicht aber dennoch um zu sehen ob die Trinkflasche noch da ist  
Und noch ein Nachteil hat die Ahk-Lösung, wechsel mal die Birne...

@ carloz.
Leider kann ich nicht viel zur Digicam sagen. Nur soviel, man hat deutlich mehr gesehen, wie auf den Pics, aber das hab ich ja schon geschrieben. 
Auf alle Fälle brauch ich mich nicht vor Lupine und co zu verstecken! Und wegen dem Gewicht: vielleicht bohr ich paar Löche in den Akku und in die Kabel und spar dan noch sagenhafte 3,576 Gramm ein 
Außerdem, wenn man bei ner Nachttour mal über die Schulter schaut fährt man automatisch schneller, vor allem wenn die Wildsau hinter einem her ist


----------



## dieselmartin (14. Oktober 2004)

@ carloz

Das Kabel wirr warr ???

Das ist extra biphilar gewickelt gewesen !!

Ausserdem war das ja V 0.1 - inzwischen is die Klingen weg, die HS22 Bremshebel sien HS33 gewichen, ich hab andere Reifen drauf und die Kabel haben die richtige Laenge, mit Hochstromfesten, vergoldeten Modellbau-Steckern (japanische Norm  )

Der Akku ruht in einem Tatonka-0.6Liter-ThermoTuetchen (das blaue Teil am Unterrohr)

m;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieselmartin (14. Oktober 2004)

@ checker the NacktMull

Ich hab keine Probleme mir den AHK knubbeln - 20Watt und keine Loecher !!

Kommt wohl daher, dass ich eh nur bei "arschkalt" mit den Teilen draussen bin.

Licht nach hinten brauch ich nicht, weil ich nen Kamelruecken hab und den Schlauch auch blind finde 

Die Version Akku-im-Bag-und-Lampe-aufm-Helm haben sich schon 2 unserer Rider gebaut - muss ich noch kopieren.

Ich hoffe, dass ich in Lemberg nicht mir Licht fahren muss, weil ich 2 Tage brauche )

Bastler-Gruesse
martin


----------



## CheckerThePig (14. Oktober 2004)

dieselmartin schrieb:
			
		

> @ checker the NacktMull
> 
> Ich hab keine Probleme mir den AHK knubbeln - 20Watt und keine Loecher !!



Fährste die  IRC oder nen normalen 20 Watt Brenner?


----------



## dieselmartin (14. Oktober 2004)

Is m.W. ne "normale" OSRAM, weil die IRC nicht zu kriegen waren.

Macht die IRC mehr oder weniger heiss ?

Lampen wechsel ist nur ne Frage von genuegend Heisskleber 

m;


----------



## CheckerThePig (14. Oktober 2004)

dieselmartin schrieb:
			
		

> Is m.W. ne "normale" OSRAM, weil die IRC nicht zu kriegen waren.
> 
> Macht die IRC mehr oder weniger heiss ?
> 
> ...




Die IRC bringt 35% mehr bei gleichem Stromverbrauch. Ist aber super heiß. Der Brenner gibt die Wärme nicht nach vorn, sondern nach hinten ab und heizt die Glühwendel somit nochmal richtig an, deshalb auch 35% mehr, bei gleichem Verbrauch.
Heißkleber würd bei ner IRC nimmer klappen! 
Im Netz kann man die Lampe vereinzelt ordern, rentiert sich aber nur ab ner Sammelbestellung von nem halben duzend, wegen der Transportkosten.


----------



## dieselmartin (14. Oktober 2004)

Ok danke fuer diese Info.


Hast du ne goile Bauanleitung fuer Hilde2 gemacht - mit ganz vielen Bildern und Bezugsquellen ???

Sowas waer echt top !

Ich kann leider nur Anleitung zum Auto-Zerlegen (und wieder zusammenschrauben) liefern 

m;


----------



## SirTrailALot (14. Oktober 2004)

Hab mal euern Thread verfolgt. Habe mir auch aus ner 20Watt Halogen nen Scheinwerfer gebaut. Genutzt hatte ich auch so ein Abflussrohr Teil aus dem Baumarkt. Hinten habe ich dann mit Kunstharz einen Halbruden Plastik Deckel draufgeklatscht und sauber gefeilt und geschliffen. Danach mit Ölfabe Lackiert und das Teil sieht richtig gut aus. Die Goldenen Ösen sind von einem Nieten Set welches ich mal im Aldi gekauft habe, sollten aber in Nähgeschäften zu finden sein. Befestigen tu ich es am Helm, dadurch das ich einen Spot habe muss ich mir nicht sorgen um die Randausleuchtung machen.

Viele Grüße
Tony


----------



## CheckerThePig (14. Oktober 2004)

Demnächst tüftel ich mal an meiner Website, dann stell ich Bilder + sonstiges rein.


----------



## Uwe G. (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wie jedes Jahr.... kaum wird's finster wollen allen Licht ans Bike....   

Aaaaalso das (leidige) Thema sigma Mirage und Mirage-X kommt da immer an die Reihe. wie alle schon erkannt haben, taugt der Serien-Akku und das Ladegerät üüüüüberhaupt nix. Aber jetzt kommt das "aber". Wenn man die Mirage und ganz speziell die Mirage-X etwas tunt, hat man eine richtig klasse Lampe mit der man wunderbar fahren kann. Ich habe vor einem Jahr, bevor ich mit Martin zusammen "unsere" Lampe in Angriff genommen habe, mein Mirgare getunt. Ich habe die lampe statt mit 6V, mit 7,2V betrieben. was da an Licht, speziell aus der Mirage-X (20W) raus kommt, ist der Hammer. Die 20W- Lampe wird so hell und vor allem weiß, das die normalerweise völlig reicht. Und das tollste ist, der Umbau kostet mit Akku, der dann im 25W-Betrieb echte 2h50min hällt, und Ladegerät ca. 50-70Euro!!!!

Klar, wenn man mehr Licht will, kann man auch mehr Licht haben. Deswegen haben der Martin und ich uns was einfallen lassen.

Die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen den Gehäuseprototyp. Die Akkuflasche, Stecker und Kabel werden wohl so beibehalten.

Das dritte Bild zeigt die endgültige Lampenform. Selbstverständlich hängt zwischen Akku und Lampe auch eine elektronic die ein dimmen der Lampe zulässt, die den Akku vor Tiefenentladung schützt. Das tollste aber ist, die Helligkeit der Dimmstufen kann sich jeder selber einstellen!!

Wer dazu aber genaueres wissen will, der sollte sich direkt an MartinM wenden. Denn Martin hat den "Strompart" und ich den des "Metall zerspanens"   

Kommt doch einfach mal zu unsrem N8-Biketreffpunkt. Donnerstags, 19:00Uhr, Haupteingang Bahnhof Saarbrücken. Da kann man/frau unser Lampen in Aktion erleben. Und wer will, kann mal meine getunte Mirage testen.

Also bis dann und viele Grüße,

Uwe

PS: Ich bin gerade dabei für 3 Leute einen Mirage-Tuningskitt zu bestellen. Wenn sich noch einer dranhängen möchte....


----------



## Digicambiker (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen
Also ich habe die Cateye HL EL 300. Die hat 5 LED`s und hält mindestens 10-12 Std. mit voller Leistung. Diese Lampe kann ich nur empfehlen, wer auch im Dunkeln fährt. Wer nur hin und wieder in die dämmerung kommt, hat keinen spaß mit dem Ding. Auch ich nutze zusätzlich noch eine weitere Lampe. Eine Kopflampe der Firma Petzle mit 4 LED`s. Die hält noch länger, und ich kann damit schon vorher in die Kurven leuchten und ausserdem die Cateye weiter nach vorne einstellen. Somit habe ich einen Lichtkegel von ca. 2-3 metern Durchmesser und 10 metern länge. Ich komme damit bestens klar.
Gruß Digicambiker


----------



## SirTrailALot (16. Oktober 2004)

Naja mit etwas Fantasie kannst Du auch die selbstgefrickelten Teile an den Helm hängen. Hier nochmals meine Lampe mit Helmhalterung, welche dank Klettverschulss in Sekunden an bzw. de- montiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (17. Oktober 2004)

@Digicambiker: Also ich kann das jetzt so nicht stehn lassen. Hab auch die Cateye und fühle mich lange nicht so sicher und wohl, wie mit nem Halo !
Im Dunkeln auf der Straße isses ja i.O. oder als Notlicht. Aber meine trails würde ich nicht mal bekanntwerweise mit dem Teil befahren ! Bin ja nich lebensmüde  Okay du hast ja noch das Petzl Ding, aber so eine liegt hier auch mit 2 Lichtquellen...aber die is nich allzuhell und halten tut se auch nich lange mit den 4 Akkus. Kann ich jetzt also nich so ganz nachvollziehen, aber wenn du mit klar kommst why not 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## devnull (17. Oktober 2004)

Die Cateye habe ich mir letztes Jahr auch gekauft.
Anfangs war ich noch sehr zufrieden damit, aber wenn es mal tiefste Nacht ist,
bringt sie wirklich wenig Ausleuchtung. Für Aspahlt oder Touren auf Radwegen
taugt sie, aber auf Trails oder im Wald wirds wirklich sehr ungesund.  
Was am ärgerlichsten war, die Lampe hat das Funksignal meines Hac4 erfolgreich gestört.
Mußte dann Alufolie um die Lampe tütteln, damit der Hac funzte.   
Habe mir jetzt die Mirage X mit NiPack gekauft. 
Schaut noch ganz gut aus das Dingen und die Ausleuchtung gibt viel Sicherheit.
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit   

Chris


----------



## Pandur (17. Oktober 2004)

Checker, wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Du so plötzlich wieder auftauchst?
Das ist gut, aber hattest Du dein Bike nicht verkauft? Und jetzt hast du wieder das alte?
Aber schön, dass Du wieder Apass am fahren gefunden hast!


----------



## CheckerThePig (17. Oktober 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Checker, wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Du so plötzlich wieder auftauchst?
> Das ist gut, aber hattest Du dein Bike nicht verkauft? Und jetzt hast du wieder das alte?
> Aber schön, dass Du wieder Apass am fahren gefunden hast!




Kennst du Sagen des Saarlands? Ist ein Buch in dem alle Fabelwesen unserer Region erwähnt werden. Wenn du in der Unterregion Homburg stöberst, dann findest du nen Beitrag von nem Fabelwesen, dass nur Nachts in den Wäldern Homburgs sein Unwesen treibt. 

*... .Nachtjäger der Berge, wird es genannt das im Herbst durch die Ruinen des Carlsberges zieht. Auf einem schwarzen Schwein sitzend und Hunde mit Feuerzungen im Gefolge.
Überliefert sind Berichte von ungewöhnlich blendenden Lichterscheinungen, die in Bruchteilen von Sekunden auftauchen um dann wieder in der Dunkelheit zu verschwinden. Aus alten Schriften weiß man, dass die Lichtgestalt bereits früher zu Tage unterwegs gewesen sein muss. Im Tauschhandel verlor er einst seinen jahrelangen Wegbegleiter. Gequält von Schuldgefühlen flüchtete er sich in die Dunkelheit um dort sein Unwesen zu treiben. Seelenlos suchte der Jäger in dunklen Nadelwäldern nach seinem Weggefährten. Nach langem Suchen fand er ihn und konnte den Tauschhandel rückgängig machen. Gegen zuvor erhaltene Taler und einer nicht geringen Menge feinsten Homburger Gerstensafts ist er nun wieder im Besitz seiner alten Kräfte. Dennoch ist der Jäger nicht zur Helligkeit zurückgekehrt. Halb Mensch halb seelenlose Gestalt streift er durch die Wälder und infiltriert Fahrradfahrer, lockt sie mit seinem unwiderstehlichen Licht in die Dunkelheit. Recherchen zu Folge, scheint es als ob die Lichtgestalt mittlerweile stetig an Helligkeit zunehmen wird. Experimentalphysiker vermuten daher, dass der Nachtjäger bereits erste Opfer gefunden hat, und solange nach Helligkeit giert um weitere in die Dunkelheit abzuwerben. Jüngste Augenzeugen bestätigen diese Vermutung. Das sagenumwobene Wesen sei seit kurzem mit weiteren sogenannten Nachtschwärmern zu sehen. Meist wurde der Nachtjäger in düsteren nebligen Nadelwäldern gesichtet. Sein Erscheinen kündigt sich durch ein Surren und zischen an. Mythen besagen, dass der Jäger der Berge auch in den Wäldern um Kirkel nach Anhängern jagt. Über sein Wesen ist sehr wenig bekannt. Daher ist Vorsicht geboten! ...*


aus LDS: Kapitel III,


----------



## CheckerThePig (17. Oktober 2004)

Zusatz: Das Buch gibts tatsächlich und es steht ne Menge krasses Zeugs drin. Wer etwas auf Spuk und Mystery steht, der wird seine Freude dran haben. Heißt im übrigen *Legenden der Saar * für den dens intressiert und nicht Sagen des Saarlands.
Aber bevors keiner blickt: Ja, mein altes Bike hab ich nun wieder. Für den Verkaufspreis + Kasten Bier stehts nun wider im Keller. Fürs Fahren hab ich allerdings kaum Zeit. Und wenn ich mal Zeit hab, dann fahr ich mit nem Kumpel bei Nacht. Ist auch irgendwie ne ganze Spur lustiger, geheimnisvoller, aktionreicher... 
Mittwoch ist wieder ne kleine Tour angesetz. Nur zur Info, für die dies juckt...


----------



## carloz (17. Oktober 2004)

@checker: Ich habs gewusst ! Du bist ein schwarzes Loch ! 
Geile story 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## carloz (20. Oktober 2004)

Waynes Interessiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=137685

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CheckerThePig (20. Oktober 2004)

Mal wieder etwas Leben in den Fred....
Mitlerweile gibts *Hilde 1 * auch in der stark begrenzten limited Edition, mit exklusiven Alugehäuse. Hier ein Erlkönigpic, natürlich zuerst und brandheiß für euch! Ihr seht den noch in den Kinderschuhen steckenden Prototypen. Verändert wird noch die Farbe in Anthrazit und für mich ganz persönlich gibts die *Premium Edition * in SID-Blau  











Helle Nacht!
D.


----------



## CheckerThePig (20. Oktober 2004)

Außerdem wird in der Homburger Edellampenschmiede an einer 1200 Watt "GEN" Lampe getüftelt. Lasst es euch auf der Zunge zergehen 1200 Watt GEN!!!
Natürlich braucht man hierfürn nen besonderen Akku.
Nach 1 wöchiger Bauzeit vorläufiger Prototyp mit FLUXKOMPENSATOR:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (20. Oktober 2004)

@checker: 

hmm, die Hilde I kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor   
Meine Helmlampe (20W, 35mm Halogen) hat genau das gleiche Gehäuse unbekannter Herkunft... Ich würde ja fast behaupten du hast abgeguckt, aber ich glaube du hast meine Lampe noch nie gesehen (obwohl ich die so jetzt schon etwa 2 Jahre fahre...)

Auf meinem Gehäuse steht übrigends was von "Reggiani" , hört sich irgendwie nach nem italienischen Designer an...   

i.d.S. gute Erleuchtung!
Chris


----------



## CheckerThePig (22. Oktober 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> @checker:
> 
> hmm, die Hilde I kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor
> Meine Helmlampe (20W, 35mm Halogen) hat genau das gleiche Gehäuse unbekannter Herkunft... Ich würde ja fast behaupten du hast abgeguckt, aber ich glaube du hast meine Lampe noch nie gesehen (obwohl ich die so jetzt schon etwa 2 Jahre fahre...)



Kenne weder dich (oder?) noch deine Lampe


----------



## chris84 (22. Oktober 2004)

> Kenne weder dich (oder?) noch deine Lampe


Zufälle gibts...


----------



## campyonly (25. Oktober 2004)

dieselmartin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr nen Eingenbau:
> 
> 1,2 Ah BleiGel Akku im FlaschenHalter
> 10W 20 Grad Abblendlicht
> ...



Sorry, daß ich hier den Klug*******r spielen muß, aber mit DEM Akku ist die angegebene Leuchtzeit nicht drin!
Bei 12V Lampe: 1,2 Ah * 12V = ca. 14Wh / 10W => 1,4 Std MAXIMAL !!!

Du hast mindestens 3Ah würde ich tippen - und ein NiMh ist bei der Leistung halt einfach 70 - 80 % leichter...

Grüße,

Campyonly


----------



## campyonly (25. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal unter rv blitz
> dort gibts unter nachtbiken einige tipps vom martin m, der auch hier im elektronik-forum öfter postet.



Freut mich ja, daß die Tips offensichtlich helfen, nur sind die von mir und nicht von Martin.
Martin = Elektronikguru
Ich = das Allgemeine halt eben...

Auf www.funzzel.de wird's demnächst auch noch mehr Infos geben, z.B. Leuchtenvergleich zwischen Mirage, Mirage-X (alt), Mirage-X (neu), mit und ohne Überspnnung etc. Und mein neues Schätzchen: Nightpro Extreme (ja-ja... ich weiß... "Du sollst keine Fertigfunzeln kaufen"...)

Grüße,

Campyonly


----------



## Crazy Eddie (31. Oktober 2004)

weiß jemand wo ich hier im saarland, am besten in saarbrücken, an ordentliche akkus rankomme? ich bräuchte für meine lampe einen akku-pack, der zwischen 12 und 14,4 v hat und minimum 5 ah hat. außerdem sagte mir der mensch, der mir die lampe verkauft hat, dass sie 10 a anlassstrom braucht. welcher akku schafft das? wie siehts mit motorrad-batterien aus? 
gruß eddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2004)

Conrad Electronic gegenüber Saargalerie (Amadeus).

Grüße.


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Nachtfahrer
Habe das gleiche Problem wie alle heir.
Muss immer nach der Schicht durch den dunklen Wald um an Mutters Topf zu kommen  
Habe die Cateye mit den 5 LED´s reicht aus ,könnte aber besser sein.
Geht in der Kurve immer geradeaus , also langsam fahren.  
Wer hat Erfahrung mit Kopflampen?
Wo wird sie am besten befestigt? Auf der Stirn ist nach Helm und Brille wohl kein Platz mehr.
Lässt sich eine Kopflampe  wie z.b. Petzl Myo mit Stirnband ohne weiteres auch auf dem Helm montieren?


----------



## chris84 (31. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab meine Selbstbaukopflampe direkt am Helm mit ner selbstgebauten Klemmung befestigt.

@Crazy Eddie: 
Conrad ist erster Ansprechpartner (www.conrad.de)
10Ah Anlassstrom ist kein Problem, die bringt selbst ein Blei-gel akku. Und wenn nicht, geht die Lampe halt langsamer an (das siehst du aber nicht...)
Blei Gel ist günstig und schwer (unter 30, dafür etwa 2kg)
NiMh bringen sehr viel Leistung, sind leichter aber auch teurer (möglicherweise musst du dir einen Akkupack selbst zusammenlöten)
Motorradbatterien gehen nur wenn sie Wartungsfrei sind (Blei-Gel), Säurebatterien laufen aus. 
Schau dir das Angebot von Conrad electronik einfach mal an...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Crazy Eddie (31. Oktober 2004)

ich denke schon, dass es ein problem ist wenn der akku die zehn ampere nicht bringt, denn in der lampe ist kein glühfaden, dem das egal ist wie schnell er zum glühen gebracht wird. ein lichtbogen baut sich halt auf oder nicht - oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## chris84 (1. November 2004)

das siehst du schon richtig, aber zum aufbauen des Lichtbogens brauchts eh ein Zündgerät, da reichen 12V 10Ampere nicht. Und die Zündgeräte funktionieren z.b. über eine Kondensatoraufladung, die dauert dann halt ein wenig länger... anspringen sollte die Lampe aber in jedem Fall...

MFG
Chris


----------



## sem (1. November 2004)

Meins: 
Habe seit jetzt 5 Jahren die Babylu (Rüdiger V2) die Gelbe, die weiter oben bei ebay verschachert wird. Im Vergleich zu LED´s liegen da Welten zwischen. Die Lampe kann man in 2 Stufen regeln (8/16 W). Nach etwa 1,5 h mit 16 W schaltet die Lampe aus und lässt sich danach noch etw 30 min auf 8 W einschalten bevor sie dann langsam, der Akkuladung entsprechend wie eine Taschenlampe dunkler wird. Davor bleibt´s immer gleichmäßig hell. (Angegeben: 16 W = 105 min + 15 Reserve auf 8 W= 210 + 15 min.)  Der Dimmer ist sehr praktisch um im Straßenverkehr mal mit zu fahren und um bergauf den Akku zu schonen. 2 h - Runden sind damit problemlos möglich. 
Ladezeit liegt bei etwa 10 - 12 h, was einen täglichen Gebrauch ermöglicht.

Bei Lupine gibt es einen Leuchtvergleich, den man sich mal ansehen sollte. Oben gibt es da auch Vergleiche mit LED´s - im Grunde kein Vergleich.  Man erkennt auch gut die Unterschiede der einzelnen Abstrahlwinkel. Wer nur mit einer Lampe fährt, sollte den möglichst größeren Winkel wählen.

Preislich - kein Thema  teuer! Aber auch gut und für Leute die keine Lust haben zu basteln eine echte Empfehlung. Ersatzakkus kann man imo auch woanders her nehmen und muß nicht die teuren von Lupine verwenden. 

Meine Lampe habe ich jetzt bestimmt 3 Jahre nicht benutzt und der (Erst-)Akku wurde zwischendurch auch nicht geladen (war praktisch tiefentladen) - 20 Stunden an die Steckdose und die Lampe hat von vorher ca. 1:45 rund 1:20 h mit 16 W geleuchtet. 

Neu zu kaufen gibt es das Modell aber nicht mehr. Preislich war es aber eine brauchbare Alternative bei umgerechnet 215 .


----------



## Crazy Eddie (1. November 2004)

den ballast hab ich natürlich, der hängt ja mit nem hochspannungskabel an der lampe.
sagt mal, sind 35 watt xenon ("echte" gasentladung, nix xenon-gefülltes halogenbirnchen) eigentlich hell?


----------



## campyonly (9. November 2004)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> den ballast hab ich natürlich, der hängt ja mit nem hochspannungskabel an der lampe.
> sagt mal, sind 35 watt xenon ("echte" gasentladung, nix xenon-gefülltes halogenbirnchen) eigentlich hell?



Aha - jemand der eine alte Cateye HL-310 hat (Stadium 3) oder früheres Modell...
Zur Helligkeit der Lampe (wenn Du sie noch nicht selbst probiert hast): Das Teil ist definitiv das hellste, was es jeh für's Bike zu kaufen gab (und wohl auch in absehbarer Zukunft zu kaufen gibt) - da kommt auch keine Edison mit.

Wenn Du sie mit defektem Akku bekommen hast, wäre ich skeptisch, ob nicht irgendwas anderes noch defekt ist - ein Lampenwechsel geht bei dem Teil richtig ins Geld!

Grüße,

Campyonly


----------



## campyonly (9. November 2004)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nachtfahrer
> Habe das gleiche Problem wie alle heir.
> Muss immer nach der Schicht durch den dunklen Wald um an Mutters Topf zu kommen
> Habe die Cateye mit den 5 LED´s reicht aus ,könnte aber besser sein.
> ...



Ich fahre seit etwa 3 Jahren mit Helmlampe zusätzlich zur normalen. Die benutze ich immer, wenn es durch winkelige Trails, oder einfach nur schnell bergab geht (dann als Reserve, falls die Hauptlampe mal den Geist aufgibt).

Alleine taugt eine Helmlampe IMHO nichts, da man durch die Platzierung der Lichtquelle ÜBER den Augen kaum Kontraste (Wurzeln, Senken etc.) sieht.
Außerdem sieht man bei Nebel mit einer Helmlampe so gut wie nichts, weil natürlich direkt vor den Augen schön alles reflektiert...

Zur Lampe selbst: Derzeit fahre ich mit einer handelsüblichen Mirage-X (20W), die ich mit einem RC Akkupack (7,2V, 3000mAh, 19,- bei Conrad) den ich in der Trikottasche verstaue betreibe. Kabel sind selbstgelötet und Stecker gegen solche mit Sicherung ausgetauscht. Bei einem Akku in der Trikottasche sollte man auch immer einen Gefrierbeutel oder sonst was dichtes drumrum wickeln, da ein Kurzer am Rücken doch ganz schön zeckt...

Die Lampe hab' ich mit der Standardklemme einfach in einen Lüftungsschlitz des Helms gesteckt, vorne mit hitzebeständigem Schaumstoff unterfüttert, damit sie korrekt justiert ist und das ganze mit Klett-Zurrbändern (mit Umlenkung - auch Conrad) befestigt - hält bombenfest. Wenn ich Zeit habe, poste ich mal ein Foto.

Grüße,

Campyonly


----------



## Crazy Eddie (10. November 2004)

hä? meine lampe is von hella und nagelneu. kostet im zweierpack 400eu, ich hab 50eu für eine bezahlt, aber von privat. akku muss ich noch bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (10. November 2004)

War bis jetzt immer mit einer Mirage unterwegs, für Straße und Forstautobahn 100 pro ausreichend   

Jetzt habe ich mir mal die Mirage mit Nipack geholt und warte jetzt nur noch das die X zusatzlampe an Land kommt.
Ich denke mal damit sieht man dann auch im Wald genug   

Ne Lupine wär natürlich Geil, aber soviel Geld für ne Bike-Beleuchtung


----------

